# US & UK H1B Courthouse Marriage - NYC Name change document timeframe?



## abnyc16 (Mar 20, 2012)

So my fiance and I are having our "real wedding" decemeber 1 of this year. 200 people big ta do blah blah blah.

I am American and he is from the UK. We met a few years ago when he came to NYC from London on a H1B work VISA. That VISA expires early 2014 so we were advised by a friend to go to the courthouse next month and get "legally" married so that he can get his green card expidited so he can work anywhere in the US. (right now he is only here legally to work at his specific company that sponsored him).

My question is this - we are planning on going to the courthouse in NYC in a few weeks and for some reason the law there is that if I want to change my name to his (which i do - MAIDENNAME - HISLASTNAME) I must do it when we file our papers at the courthouse. If not we have to remarry again in NYC for me to change my name to his and go through the whole process again.

Now the issue is this - we are just doing this 6 months before our wedding so that he can expidite his green card and we don't want friends and family to know that we are already married before our event in December. 

DO I HAVE TO CHANGE MY LAST NAME ON MY SSCARD, DRIVERS LISC., CREDIT CARDS, etc right when we get married? Or can i legally wait till after our wedding in december? I don't want people at work or friends to pick up that we've already tied the knot.

Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You can change your name whenever you wish.

However, as a person from the US, you have to know that having two weddings is frowned upon. By having a re-enactment of your wedding, you're lying to the people you care about. That said, the name change comes into effect when you initiate it, usually via the SSA first, then driver license agencies, etc.


----------



## abnyc16 (Mar 20, 2012)

AmyD said:


> You can change your name whenever you wish.
> 
> However, as a person from the US, you have to know that having two weddings is frowned upon. By having a re-enactment of your wedding, you're lying to the people you care about. That said, the name change comes into effect when you initiate it, usually via the SSA first, then driver license agencies, etc.


Wow Amy that's a bit harsh. Since the company that sponsored is going out of business and we've already put down all the deposits for the wedding we are solely paying for in december (and mailed out save the dates internationally) i think we'd rather do the paperwork at ghe courthouse so i dunno / we can pay for the wedding and he can remain here. Is that "lying" ?
We arent going to tell anyone and i know several people that have done this for many reasons - nice judgement call. 

And in New York State you must identify your future name when you fill out the marriage paperwork - if you want to change it after you must get re married (the whole process).

How are we "lying"? I am American and have no idea about this new frowned upon custom. All the UK friends and family that cant travel are delighted about our planned second reception over xmas in the UK. Jealous much?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmyD said:


> You can change your name whenever you wish.
> 
> However, as a person from the US, you have to know that having two weddings is frowned upon. By having a re-enactment of your wedding, you're lying to the people you care about. That said, the name change comes into effect when you initiate it, usually via the SSA first, then driver license agencies, etc.



I am not sure what makes you say that. ??? Bad hair day?

OP is getting legally married at a courthouse and plans a wedding bash later. I do not understand her logic about keeping it a secret but that is her decision. The easiest route is to go ahead with the name change and change of status from SS to HR. She may need the change of life window with medical insurance to cover her husband. Unless she or he tells friends/coworkers - who is to know? HR is bound to confidentiality by law.

Good luck!


----------



## mickthedig (Feb 22, 2010)

My wife and I had two weddings a weekend apart because problems with getting paperwork etc. It made no difference to the main wedding and we now have a whole week of wedding anniversary.


----------

